# Human Organic Shampoo.



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

My malt gets a full bath once a week and still has "doggie odor". I have some human coconut shampoo that's never going to get used up at my house and I was wondering about adding a squirt to her bath water. Do you think it'll hurt her?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You can try shampooing her in it, yes. Be sure to rinse and use a good conditioner too. Could it be her breath rather than body odor? Maltese don't generally have odor with a weekly bath.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Malts usually don't have "doggy odor", at least mine never have. I don't think it will hurt to use the shampoo.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i was sick recently and it was about 2 weeks my babies went around without a bath but they had no odor. sometimes they will smell like my perfume or my husbands cologne but thats about it. what kind of products are you using on your baby? and does your baby go outside a lot?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Do they go outside to potty? If mine are outside for any length of time, I notice that they start smelling 'earthy' after a few days. I like the freshly bathed smell better!


I've been using this product
Miracle Air

I spray it on them if they start smelling not as fresh (esp the ones in full coat who pee on themselves) I like it a lot. It's not a strong odor, more minty than anything. It's not an OMG BEST PRODUCT EVER, but it's decent enough that I will be getting the gallon size soon.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Cosy said:


> You can try shampooing her in it, yes. Be sure to rinse and use a good conditioner too. Could it be her breath rather than body odor? Maltese don't generally have odor with a weekly bath.


 
I agree. There shouldn't be a body odor with a weekly bath. Sniff the ears to see if you think the odor is coming from the ears. Ear infections will cause an odor.


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes. She does go outside to potty. (Most of the time. Still working on that.) Well the bright side is her coat is laying down nicely and she feels so soft and shiny. But she still smells like a well a dog if you snuggle at close range.


----------



## sarnoak (Apr 7, 2010)

Do you blow dry when your Malt gets a bath? I notice that if I don't blow dry then he smells like a wet dog. I'm going to try Miracle Air. My Malt started going to doggy daycare and sometimes he comes back smelling not so fresh.


----------



## StevensMaltesePuppies (Feb 4, 2011)

*I think it is fine.*

I think it is fine to use organic shampoo. It is most likely much more pure and healthy than any chemical junk you are using on your dog. I own several companies, one of which is a bath and body company and I make all natural products for humans and pets. You should be fine as long as there is minimal essential oils but if there are a lot of essential oils you might want to forget it. Check the label, most ingredients like olive oil, soy oil, coconut oil are all natural and usually fine for most dogs. They are very mild. Some dogs like humans can react to things just like we can, test a small spot while washing her and check after her bath to see if that shampoo bothered her. I use human shampoo and conditioner often on my dogs but more often the natural type. They do not react at all.


----------



## StevensMaltesePuppies (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh also remember some essential oils like Lemon are phototoxic so avoid those. Poor poochie can get a sunburn if you use anything with Lemon. Be very careful to check any essential oils out online before using on a pet.


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

sarnoak said:


> Do you blow dry when your Malt gets a bath? I notice that if I don't blow dry then he smells like a wet dog. I'm going to try Miracle Air. My Malt started going to doggy daycare and sometimes he comes back smelling not so fresh.


No she freaks out at the sound of my blow dryer (poor groomer:innocent So it's towel dry only. Strange the smell seems to disappeared now that we have actual winter temps.


----------

